# Rhinoceros Rhino 4 SR4b (Full Working with All Patches)



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

Rhino can create, edit, analyze, document, render, animate, and translate NURBS* curves, surfaces, and solids and polygon meshes. There are no limits on precision, complexity, degree, or size. Special features include: 
Uninhibited free-form 3-D modeling tools like those found only in products costing 20 to 50 times more. Model any shape you can imagine.​ 
Accuracy needed to design, prototype, engineer, analyze, and manufacture anything from an airplane to jewelry.​ 
Compatibility with all your other design, drafting, CAM, engineering, analysis, rendering, animation, and illustration software.​ 
Read and repair extremely challenging IGES files.​ 
Accessible. So easy to learn and use that you can focus on design and visualization without being distracted by the software.​ 
Fast, even on an ordinary laptop computer. No special hardware is needed.​ 
Affordable. Ordinary hardware. Short learning. Priced like other Windows software. No maintenance fees.​ 
System requirements​ 
Rhino 4.0 runs on ordinary Windows desktop and laptop computers. 
Hardware:​ 
Pentium, Celeron, or higher processor. 
200 MB disk space. 
512 MB RAM. 1 GB or more is recommended. 
OpenGL graphic card recommended. 
IntelliMouse recommended. 
3-D digitizer optional. 
3-D printer optional. 
Operating systems:​ 
Rhino 4.0 runs only on Windows 2000, XP Pro, XP Home, and Vista* including an Intel Mac with BootCamp or Parallels. 
*Vista requires Rhino 4.0 Service Release 1 or above. 
Rhino 4.0 will not run on Windows NT, 95, 98, or ME. 
Native Windows x64 is not supported and will not be until the required development tools and libraries are available. There will be a free service release available as soon as possible after 4.0 ships. Rhino 4.0 does run as a 32-bit application on Windows x64. 
Rhino 4.0 does not run natively on Mac OS X, but it is under development. Details... 
Rhino 4.0 does not run natively on Linux, or any other operating system not listed above.​ 
Details (new in 4.0)​ 
User interface: extremely fast 3-D graphics, unlimited viewports, shaded, working views, perspective working views, coordinate read-out, named views, floating/dockable command area, pop-up recently-used commands, clickable command options, auto-complete command line, customizable pop-up commands, pop-up layer manager, synchronize views, camera-based view manipulation, perspective match image, configurable middle mouse button, customizable icons and user workspace, customizable pop-up toolbar, transparent toolbars, context sensitive right-click menu, dockable dialogs, multiple monitor support, Alt key copy and OpenGL hardware support with anti-aliasing.​ 
User support and documentation: localized interface (user selectable) and documentation (English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Czech, Japanese, Chinese, and Korean), extensive Explorer-like online help, a PDF manual, electronic updates, automatic service release availability notification, newsgroup support (24x7), telephone support, and e-mail support.​ 
Construction aids: unlimited undo and redo, undo and redo multiple, exact numeric input, units including feet and inches and fractions, .x, .y, .z point filters, object snaps with identifying tag, grid snaps, ortho, planar, named construction planes, next and previous construction planes, orient construction plane on curve, layers, layer filtering, groups, background bitmaps, object hide/show, show selected objects, select by layer, select front most, color, object type, last object, and previous selection set, swap hidden objects, object lock/unlock, unlock selected objects, control and edit points on/off, and points off for selected objects.​ 
Create curves: point, line, polyline, polyline on mesh, free-form curve, circle, arc, ellipse, rectangle, polygon, helix, spiral, conic, TrueType text, point interpolation, control points (vertices), sketch.​ 
Create curves from other objects: through points, through polyline, extend, fillet, chamfer, offset, blend, from 2 views, cross section profiles, intersection, contour on NURBS surface or mesh, section on NURBS surface or mesh, border, silhouette, extract isoparm, projection, pullback, sketch, wireframe, detach trim, 2-D drawings with dimensions and text, flatten developable surfaces, extract points.​ 
Edit curves: control points, edit points, handlebars, smooth, fair, change degree, add/remove knots, add kinks, rebuild, refit, match, simplify, change weight, make periodic, adjust end bulge, adjust seam, orient to edge, convert to arcs, a ployline, or line segments.​ 
Create surfaces: from 3 or 4 points, from 3 or 4 curves, from planar curves, from network of curves, rectangle, deformable plane, extrude, ribbon, rule, loft with tangency matching, developable, sweep along a path with edge matching, sweep along two rail curves with edge continuity, revolve, rail revolve, blend, patch, drape, point grid, heightfield, fillet, chamfer, offset, plane through points, TrueType and Unicode (double-byte) text.​ 
Edit surfaces: control points, handlebars, change degree, add/remove knots, match, extend, merge, join, untrim, split surface by isoparms, rebuild, shrink, make periodic, Boolean (union, difference, intersection), unroll developable surfaces, array along curve on surface.​ 
Create solids: box, sphere, cylinder, tube, pipe, cone, truncated cone, ellipsoid, torus, extrude planar curve, extrude surface, cap planar holes, join surfaces, TrueType text.​ 
Edit solids: fillet edges, extract surface, Booleans (union, difference, intersection).​ 
Create meshes: from NURBS surfaces, from closed polyline, mesh face, plane, box, cylinder, cone, and sphere.​ 
Edit meshes: explode, join, weld, unify normals, apply to surface, reduce polygons.​ 
Edit tools: cut, copy, paste, delete, delete duplicates, move, rotate, mirror, scale, stretch, align, array, join, trim, split, explode, extend, fillet, chamfer, offset, twist, bend, taper, shear, orient, orient planar object on curve, flow along curve, smooth, project, object properties.​ 
Annotation: arrows, dots, dimensions (horizontal, vertical, aligned, rotated, radial, diameter, angle), text blocks, leaders, hidden line removal, Unicode (double-byte) support for text, dimensions, and notes. Dimensions in perspective views are supported.​ 
Analysis: point, length, distance, angle, radius, bounding box, normal direction, area, area centroid, area moments, volume, volume centroid, volume moments, , hydrostatics, surface curvature, geometric continuity, deviation, nearest point, curvature graph on curves and surfaces, naked edges, working surface analysis viewport modes (draft angle, zebra stripe, environment map with surface color blend, show edges, show naked edges, Gaussian curvature, mean curvature, and minimum or maximum radius of curvature).​ 
Rendering: shade, shade (OpenGL), shade selected objects, raytrace render (with textures, bumps, highlights, transparency, spotlights with hotspot, angle and direction control, point lights, directional lights, rectangular lights, linear lights, and shadows, and customizable resolution), render preview (OpenGL), render preview selected objects, turntable, RIB export, POV export, rendering plug-in support, settings saved in file.​ 
File formats supported: DWG/DXF(AutoCAD 200x, 14, 13, and 12 ), SAT (ACIS), DGN, FBX, X_T (Parasolid), 3DS, LWO, STL, SLC, OBJ, AI, RIB, POV, UDO, VRML, BMP, TGA, CSV (export properties and hydrostatics), uncompressed TIFF, STEP, VDA, GHS, GTS, KML, PLY, SketchUP, SolidWorks.​ 
IGES (Alias, Ashlar Vellum, AutoFORM, AutoShip, Breault, CADCEUS, CAMSoft, CATIA, Cosmos, Delcam, EdgeCAM, FastSurf, FastSHIP, Integrity Ware, IronCAD, LUSAS, Maya, MAX 3.0, MasterCAM, ME30, Mechanical Desktop, Microstation, NuGraf, OptiCAD, Pro/E, SDRC I-DEAS, Softimage, Solid Edge, SolidWorks, SUM3D, SURFCAM, TeKSoft, Unigraphics), NASA GridTool, Yamaha ESPRi, Tebis.​ 
File management: Notes, templates, merge files, export selected objects, save small, incremental save, bitmap file preview, Rhino file preview, export with origin point, worksessions, blocks, file compression for meshes and preview image, send file via e-mail.​ 
Workgroup License Manager​ 
Plug-ins: The Rhino SDK exposes most of the internal workings of Rhino, making it possible for third-party developers to create powerful plug-ins and add-ons, programmer's I/O tool kit with source code is available on openNURBS web site.​ 
Scripting: VBScript support exposes most of the internal workings of Rhino, making it possible to develop powerful scripts.​ 
The RhinoScript ActiveX object can be accessed by many different programming languages including Visual Basic, Microsoft Word VBA, and Excel VBA.​ 
Rhino can be run in the background by an application via the RhinoScript ActiveX object.​ 
3-D digitizing support: MicroScribe, FaroArm, and Romer/Cimcore.​ 
Input devices: Support for SpaceBall and SpaceMouse. 
*Addons* ​ 
*V-Ray For Rhino 4.0*​ 




V-Ray for Rhino is a powerful render engine, which provides high-quality, photorealistic rendering capabilities to Rhinoceros, a popular Windows-based NURBS modeler. V-Ray for Rhino works comfortably within the Rhino environment, which allows users to render directly from Rhino, rather than worry about timely exporting. 
Rhino users in all fields—from engineering and architecture to design and animation—need a robust ray-tracing engine that enables them to bring their ideas to life quickly, easily, and cost-effectively.​ 
With V-Ray for Rhino, ASGVIS offers these visualization professionals a state-of-the-art solution that generates high-quality images of unparalleled realism. Developed with the Chaos Group, V-Ray for Rhino works with Robert McNeel & Associates’ Rhinoceros, which is one of the most popular Windows-based NURBS modeling tools available today.​ 
True raytraced reflections and refractions 
Glossy reflections and refractions 
Indirect Illumination (global illumination, global lighting). Different approaches include direct computation (brute force), and irradiance maps. 
Area shadows (soft shadows). Includes box and sphere emitters 
True HDRI support. Includes support of proper texture coordinate handling for both cubic and angular maps. Map your images directly without distortions or cropping. 
Fully multithreaded raytracing engine 
Antialiasing. Includes fixed, simple 2-level and adaptive approaches. 
Reusable irradiance maps (save and load support). Incremental sampling for fly-through animations. 
Displacement 
V-Ray Material Editor with Material Preview 
V-Ray Sun and Sky 
V-Ray Physical Camera 
Depth-Of-Field camera effect. 
Distributed Rendering allowing a single image to be process over up to 10 machines 
Per Material GI, Background, Reflection, and Refraction 
V-Ray Two-Sided Material for easy creation of thin translucency 
Caustics 
Animation Support for Bongo as well as Rhino's built in animation tools 
*T-Splines 1.0*




T-Splines: A new type of modeling surface 
T-Splines combines classic methods from NURBS and subds with unique timesaving tools of its own to allow modelers to work with models as a single surface instead of as patches. ​ 
With its focus on keeping the surface as simple as possible, T-Splines accommodates both simple and complex modeling projects, and excels at organic shapes. T-Splines is used in applications ranging from video games to high-end human anatomy to CAD shape deformation. ​ 
Why use T-Splines? 
Add detail only where you need it 
Create even the most complex shapes as a single, editable surface 
Create natural edge flow and non-rectangular topology ​ 






Rhinoceros 4.0 
Rhinoceros 4.0 Service Release 3 Setup 
Rhinoceros 4.0 Service Release 4 Beta Setup 
Bongo 1.0 Service Release 3 
Bongo 1.0 Service Release 6 
Flamingo 1.1 SR6 
Flamingo NXT 
Flamingo 2.0 
Penguin 1.0 SR2 for Rhino 3 
Penguin 1.0 SR3 
Penguin 2.0 
Penguin 2.0 Beta 
RhinoCAM 1.0 
T-Splines 1.0 
V-Ray 1.0​ 

Part 1 - 56ABF4DD5CBB3408BC348C329C3EDD92 
Part 2 - 3EF369F0ECBD6893ED40737D76CC3DFD 
Part 3 - 1CB3EAA11977F2A7FA01C1CE33A35977​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/149588217/Rhinoceros_4_-_aras.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/149519519/Rhinoceros_4_-_aras.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/149465396/Rhinoceros_4_-_aras.part3.rar​


----------



## walidcivil (6 يونيو 2009)

اين الباس وورد يا صديقي ؟:81:


----------



## elnazeer71 (10 فبراير 2010)

Where is the password?


----------



## مصطفى زبيب (7 مايو 2010)

jari al ta7mil machkour


----------



## م/هيما (7 يوليو 2010)

thank you gedaaaaaan


----------



## م/هيما (7 يوليو 2010)

*password*



م/هيما قال:


> thank you gedaaaaaan


 where is the pass.


----------



## م/هيما (7 يوليو 2010)

lol:77: all have to try this pass key i just expected
_aras_​


----------

